# Fort Pierce Fishing



## judsoncrouch (May 19, 2013)

Hey Guys!

I'm new to the forum and am an avid kayak shallow water red fisherman in Texas. My dad and I are going to pick up our first skiff, a Skull Island 16, in Fort Pierce the first week of June. I was hoping maybe you guys could give me some help with the fishing in the Fort Pierce area. 

I'm assuming, as far as lures go, tops and plastics on light jigheads (1/16 -1/8) in light colors? 

Thanks!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

No matter what u guys are gunna be fishing in style in that skull island!
Gulp shrimp on a 1/4oz jighead weedless will absolutely slay em.
Just look for areas about 3feet deep with thick grass and sandy pot holes. Big trout and occasional redfish and snook await!
Also cant go wrong throwing a top water around the mangroves in the morning


----------



## sjake1972 (Jul 21, 2012)

Nice boat choice although I am partial to my lt25 from custom Gheenoe.there is a group of us who fish ft pierce almost every weekend .this little guy was caught last week


----------



## cturner149 (Jul 3, 2012)

> Hey Guys!
> 
> I'm new to the forum and am an avid kayak shallow water red fisherman in Texas. My dad and I are going to pick up our first skiff, a Skull Island 16, in Fort Pierce the first week of June. I was hoping maybe you guys could give me some help with the fishing in the Fort Pierce area.
> 
> ...


Congrats! Post some pics of the skiff for us to drool over! You're going to be really stoked when you pick up your skiff.

You may want to pick Chris' and Scott's brains while you're there regarding Ft Pierce lures/spots. I'm sure those guys can put you on some fish.


----------

